# Snunked ....Catfish Spawning?



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Only fished the ohio about 3 times total now...

was wondering if anyone had any insight on there spawning habits .

I went down last weekend 5-30-10 and didnt have one bite. Also noticed the guys down from me didnt see any action either

Fished east of cincy 5pm-12:30am

Used Cut Shad, Chicken Liver, Nightcrawlers, Stink bait and every combo of them.

was wondering if they are spawning and causing them to focus on food second.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

They are close, but they aren't spawning yet. 

We fished down around Mason, WV last night and had a pretty good night, other than the storm that went through about dark! Lots of lightning and heavy rain, but after that it was a peaceful night with no wind which was wonderful!

We caught 16 fish if my counting was right. A 36 was the biggest, followed by a 28 and all the 12 to 15 pd flats you wanted. We had one fish right at 10 pd that was the smallest. Fresh shad and fresh skipjacks was the bait of choice, but the big ones like sumo live shad! All fish came from 42-48 FOW


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

nice fish

yea id like to get some fresh baits but i have hard since i fish from the bank...i usually take some 5in goldfish with me... 

nothing beats fresh bait though

ill be heading back down in 2 weeks to try it again


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's getting close to time for channel cats. They're easy to catch when spawning if you fish the right spots. It's about a month early for flatheads. It varies a little each year, but not by much.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Blues are on the spawn right now. Channels are close. I caught a couple really fat channels full of eggs this past Sunday and again yesterday. I caught a flathead that had been spawning on Sunday it was all beat up. Water temp is 76 degrees in Cincinnati. Hopefully the blues will be done soon though so I can get back to catching them. Its been about 3 weeks since I have caught a blue.

Fresh shad is hard to beat right now bait wise though.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

im planning on heading for blues around june 18th you think they will still be up river or will they have mirgrated back down the river by then


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Not all blues move up river to spawn they are going to go to prime areas and spawn. They just dont really bite during that time. You could go out tonight and possibly catch a blue. Not every single fish spawns at the same time. The blues will be spawning for the next couple of weeks but there will fish that will be biting that have already spawned and what not. The flathead bite has really picked up though for me as of the last few weeks so they are probably going to start really spawning soon I think they are putting the feed on hard.


----------

